
A powerful solution for model-driven web app generation - Guite
http://modulestudio.de/en
======
Guite
With ModuleStudio you can create models describing your custom database and
generate the implementation code from this. It targets the Zikula framework
which is based on Symfony 2 and utilises Doctrine, Twig and Bootstrap. Looking
forward to your feedback.

------
Guite
See introduction video at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZcOIh92zxY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZcOIh92zxY)

